# Purple Sanchezi 5"



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)

Just a couple shots of my Purple Sanchezi 5"


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Looks like you got him out of that big tank. That was a smart thing to do









He's showing some good coloration, keep that going with a good diet and water quality.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Beautiful Sanchezi!!


----------



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)

Lifer374 said:


> Looks like you got him out of that big tank. That was a smart thing to do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx man, yeah i heard these sanchezi purps dont get that big? will a 55g tank be good enough?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

1ce said:


> Thanx man, yeah i heard these sanchezi purps dont get that big? will a 55g tank be good enough?


7" Total is about as big as a Sanchezi will possibly get. A standard 55 gallon aquarium (12" x 48") is a great choice for the entire life of the fish.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

1ce said:


> Looks like you got him out of that big tank. That was a smart thing to do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx man, yeah i heard these sanchezi purps dont get that big? will a 55g tank be good enough?
[/quote]
20-40g is sufficient. 7" is the biggest i've seen from wild caught.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

So i could keep 1 in a 20 gal tank???


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> So i could keep 1 in a 20 gal tank???


Literally. They stay stationary behind a plant or root. Not much to them in terms of swimming around. They are largely a fin biter. So their movements are restricted to ambush.


----------



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)

hastatus said:


> So i could keep 1 in a 20 gal tank???


Literally. They stay stationary behind a plant or root. Not much to them in terms of swimming around. They are largely a fin biter. So their movements are restricted to ambush.
[/quote]

What would be a better solution to my small problem. A) put my baby rhom thats still growing in the 55 g and leave the sanchezi in the 20g alone? or B) put the sanchezi in the 55g and the rhom in the 20g?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

1ce said:


> So i could keep 1 in a 20 gal tank???


Literally. They stay stationary behind a plant or root. Not much to them in terms of swimming around. They are largely a fin biter. So their movements are restricted to ambush.
[/quote]

What would be a better solution to my small problem. A) put my baby rhom thats still growing in the 55 g and leave the sanchezi in the 20g alone? or B) put the sanchezi in the 55g and the rhom in the 20g?
[/quote]
My opinion is give the rhombeus the room to grow and it will quickly in a 55g. S sanchezi have a slower growth rate. So it will do fine in your smaller tank. Later as you upgrade you can move it to 55g if you so desire.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

hastatus said:


> My opinion is give the rhombeus the room to grow and it will quickly in a 55g. S sanchezi have a slower growth rate. So it will do fine in your smaller tank. Later as you upgrade you can move it to 55g if you so desire.


Now that I think about it, that probably is the best plan for what 1ce currently has.


----------



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)

Thanx alot guys, appreciate the quick tips.







also i'm thinking of getting one more piranha from torky's sale since hes selling everything for cheap, prolly buy a tank with it. If you guys had a choice what would it be, baby gold spilo 3" or rhom serrulatus 4.5" or Enigmanni?

Rhom Serrulatus

http://www.opefe.com/images/SALMUS_SERRU.jpg[/media]

Gold spilo
[media]http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c314/w_jd_w/Pira7.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.piranhaforum.co.uk/forums/lofiversion/index.php/t10353.html&usg=__0Ep1_s1akWmYuVvrSyTfwNIZlkU=&h=480&w=640&sz=39&hl=en&start=48&zoom=0&tbnid=myrboU73F4gY9M:&tbnh=103&tbnw=137&ei=uEICTrjfONPegQf01d3UBg&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dgold%2Bspilo%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26biw%3D1107%26bih%3D1164%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=439&vpy=826&dur=975&hovh=103&hovw=137&tx=80&ty=36&page=3&ndsp=26&ved=1t:429,r:19,s:48&biw=1107&bih=1164


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd def go with the one from the "gold spilo" link. That "spilo" has a faint humeral spot which makes it unique (IMO) and very cool looking.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

1ce said:


> Rhom Serrulatus


Those are two different species....Serrasalmus serrulatus and Serrasalmus rhombeus.

Personally, I wouldn't get anymore. Not until you square away the fish that you already have. Really you should have individual tanks set up for your three current serra's.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

My sanchezi tends to make full use of his 100g in the twilight hours but when its daylight he hides in my shrubbery but personally I think a 20g is to small for LIFE but a 55 would great for it in the future


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

JustJoshinYa said:


> My sanchezi tends to make full use of his 100g in the twilight hours but when its daylight he hides in my shrubbery but personally I think a 20g is to small for LIFE but a 55 would great for it in the future


I don't recall saying anything "for life" only that he could keep it in the 20g until a time for upgrade for a 55g. I said for faster growth of the rhombeus it was better for that species in the 55g not a 20g. Lastly, there is nothing wrong for a small species like sanchezi to be in a 20g for temporary or life. Its not going to get any significant size. Not even in the wild beyond 7 inches. S rhombeus requirements are far different. As for your sanchezi being in a 100g bravo.


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

great looking sanchezi,nice color


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice purple sanchezi man







great colourization coming in. Seeing how a sanchezi caps only at 7" I think a 45gallon should be good enough for him but thats IMO.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

gorgeous looking sanchezi


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice kick ass purple sanchezi you got there ICE!...He rocks like a TOOL concert!....


----------



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)

Thanx alot fellas, i'm really starting to fall in love with this guys color! Today for some reason he looks more purple with blue/turquoise, especially near his bottom back. I'll post a pic of it.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

Very nice looking gorgeous sanchezi in my opinion sanchezi is the most attractive piranha



hastatus said:


> My sanchezi tends to make full use of his 100g in the twilight hours but when its daylight he hides in my shrubbery but personally I think a 20g is to small for LIFE but a 55 would great for it in the future


I don't recall saying anything "for life" only that he could keep it in the 20g until a time for upgrade for a 55g. I said for faster growth of the rhombeus it was better for that species in the 55g not a 20g. Lastly, there is nothing wrong for a small species like sanchezi to be in a 20g for temporary or life. Its not going to get any significant size. Not even in the wild beyond 7 inches. S rhombeus requirements are far different. As for your sanchezi being in a 100g bravo.
[/quote]

Sorry Frank I was merely adding to what u said I didn't mean to insinuate that you had said for life, I just personally think a 20 is too small for an adult sanchezi, lately I've been thinking of splitting my tank and getting another sanchezi


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Yup sanchezi are very colorful and beautiful.



JustJoshinYa said:


> My sanchezi tends to make full use of his 100g in the twilight hours but when its daylight he hides in my shrubbery but personally I think a 20g is to small for LIFE but a 55 would great for it in the future


I don't recall saying anything "for life" only that he could keep it in the 20g until a time for upgrade for a 55g. I said for faster growth of the rhombeus it was better for that species in the 55g not a 20g. Lastly, there is nothing wrong for a small species like sanchezi to be in a 20g for temporary or life. Its not going to get any significant size. Not even in the wild beyond 7 inches. S rhombeus requirements are far different. As for your sanchezi being in a 100g bravo.
[/quote]

Sorry Frank I was merely adding to what u said I didn't mean to insinuate that you had said for life, I just personally think a 20 is too small for an adult sanchezi, lately I've been thinking of splitting my tank and getting another sanchezi
[/quote]
Understand. Bigger is always better. Totally agree. But given circumstances and the question... well you get the drift


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

That's one of the nicest sanchezi I've ever seen


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

omg







so sweet


----------



## -AmA- (May 14, 2011)

Yeah , your sanchezi is very nice , mine looks like the same size


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Although the gravel is questionable, it seems to work with that fish!


----------

